# Recruitment: The Siege of Kasyr Fortis



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

_Warmsith Iacon stood on the bridge of his battle barge, the _Sledge of Olympia,_ and reviewed the hololith of the planet below. His craggy features and amber eyes were lit by the display, glowing as if before a daemonic fire. The _Sledge_ was safely behind the planet's moon, hidden from Imperial auguries. He smiled coldly and flexed his clawed left machine arm as he imagined the populace ground under the weight of seige, fortifications crumbling and the gods' favor upon him. The claw clenched viciously.

"Inform my champions the assault begins soon. Ready the Stormbirds." A machine-helot responded affirmative in a rough machine monotone. Iacon turned and walked from the bridge, returning to his personal quarters. On the bridge, the hololith glowed on, the name of the world below in crimson gothic script: Kasyr Fortis. Its classification: *fortress world*._

For this roleplay, players are champions of an Iron Warriors Grand Company during Abadon's 13th Black Crusade. Your warsmith leads your Grand Company in the assault on Kasyr Fortis, a small fortress world near the Cadian Gate. Should your company succeed, a new path will be opened for the forces of the Eye to strike toward cursed Terra!

As befits champions, each player will be allowed to pick a class, each of which is accompanied by an appropriate contingent of Iron Warriors brethren. The listed progression speed represents how likely successes are to gain each favor (this is for balance issues; a champion who breaks a siege with mortals shows more skill than one who wins with hardened warriors at his back; likewise, a champion with skilled warriors has already earned much favor with his warsmith). The class options are as follows:

Player: Tagarius (G0arr)
*Grand Champion *(Normal progression)
_The Grand Champion leads the main assaults, his warriors fierce close combat fighters. Imperial positions have shattered under the ferocity of his assaults._
Equipment: Bolt Pistol & Power Weapon
Squad: Ten (10) Chaos Marines with Bolt Pistols & Close Combat Weapons

Player: Roland Harkriss (Therizza)
*Champion of Siege *(Normal Progression)
_The Champion of Siege provides mobile fire for the Grand Company's assault brethren, volleys of bolter fire and searing melta-blasts gunning down the enemy in mid- to close-range firefights. His mastery of bolter and assault weapons is second to none._
Equipment: Combi-bolter/melta/flamer/plasma with 3 uses & 2 Meltabombs
Squad: Eight (8) Chaos Mariens with Boltguns, Bolt Pistols & 1 Meltabomb; Two (2) Chaos Marines with Meltaguns & Bolt Pistols

Player: Severn, the Gate Keeper (Jackinator)
*Master Havoc* (Slow Progression)
_The Master Havoc epitomizes the seige mentality of the Iron Warriors, finding the weakest point for his brothers to pour their fire into. His mastery of precision weapon fire allows his brothers to close with the enemy under the cover of heavy fire, enemy bunkers shattered and infantry cut down. His signum guides his brother's aim and can summon the wrath of the Company's massive artillery resources._
Equipment: Combi-bolter & Signum (allows one artillery bombardment per update)
Squad: Two (2) Chaos Marines with Heavy Bolters; Two (2) Chaos Marines with Multi-Meltas

Player: 
*Chosen Champion* (Slow Progression)
_The Chosen Champion is the warsmith's right hand fighter, and leader of the Grand Company's finest fighters. He is expected to be in the thickest of the fighting, taking on the strongest of the foe, and ensuring the success of the warsmith's campaigns._
Equipment: Bolt Pistol/Close Combat Weapon & Lightning Claw/Power Fist/Plasma Pistol (player chooses combination)
Squad: Five (5) Chaos Marines with Bolt Pistol & Power Weapon

Player: Alran Sicarius (Epidemius)
*Taskmaster* (Fast Progression)
_Known for his logistical insight, the Taskmaster commands vasts resources of manpower and firepower, and it is said that he never runs short of ammunition or men to throw at the enemy. To succeed with mere mortals at his command shows great resolve and skill, and his successes will win great favor with the warsmith._
Equipment: Bolter/Bolt Pistol, Close Combat Weapon
Squad: Thirty (30) humans with Lasguns & Close Combat Weapon, two (2) servitors with servo-arms and ammunition stores.


There will be one player in each class, and classes/squads will be assigned on a first-come first serve basis. I also reserve the right to reject anyone based on previous performance in quests I have run. To join this roleplay, please fill out a character sheet using the format below:

*Name:* _Name your character. Be creative!_
*Class:* _Pick a class, as above. First come, first serve!_
*Equipment:* _List the wargear you chose from the class list here._
*Appearance:* _Describe your character's appearance; go crazy, but remember no aesthetic choices may alter your character's strength, speed, etc. You're no possessed!_
*Personality*: _Be specific. Give the other players a real sense of your character, as if they've known him for millenia._

Once all the players are set (names will be listed above the class descriptions), the Seige of Kasyr Fortis shall begin, and the world shall burn for the Dark Gods!

Remember, posts shouldn't be about over-the-top, unbeatable victories. You're champions, but you're nowhere near invincible. And the gods are fickle beings...

Any questions and concerns? Feel free to PM.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

name: Alran Sicarius

class: taskmaster

equipment: Alran prefers to use a close-combat weapon and a bolt pistol. The bolt pistol he usually carries is jet black with a spiked steel trim, has a bayonette attachment, and a seemingly living icon of chaos on its side.

appearance: Alran's brilliant steel armor has been forever stained by the blood of countless enemies, although not completely red, it still retains a red tint. His armor has much battle damage, most noticeably a long, deep scratch over his right eye he received when fighting an Imperial commissar. his armor is adorned with spikes and gory trophies that strike fear into the hearts of the enemy, most favored of these trophies is the skin of the commissar that he received the scratch on his right eye from, he now wears it as a grisly cloak. in addition, he has a large icon of chaos carved onto his chest plate, and prefers to wear his helmet in battle.

personality: Alran is different from most other chaos space marines in that he actually cares somewhat for his followers. he revels in the destruction they cause and has pride over their achievements. he is a generally calm person, but when it comes to battle, he becomes a raging, blood-hungry psychopath. he especially becomes like this when fighting the Imperium, as his hate for it is stronger than any other of his hates. He primarily utilizes fear tactics in his attacks, as he loves to inspire terror among his enemies. he usually leads the front of an assault, charging onwards as his frenzied troops follow with him.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Uch, it's late...I'm really up for taking the role of the Chosen Champion but I'm too tired to write a justifiable profile...any chance I can reserve the spot?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill take the grand champion and get a character sheet up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Aye, if I can take the Chosen Champion spot, I'll have a profile up by tommorow!


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright, no worries. Just make sure you make it clear which slot you want so I can finalize it. I'm not in a hurry, but if a slot gets taken, that's that.

Epidemius, your character is approved.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Name: Roland Harkriss

Class: Champion of Siege

Equipment: Roland's Combi-Melta, aptly named "Hellsbreath", has served him since time immemorial. Affixed to it is a daemonic horn, which serves as a deadly bayonet if his squads enemies have the courage to engage in melee. Roland carries two Melta-Bombs, and has sent many Leman Russ and Dreadnoughts to their feeble false Emperor's bosom with their judicious use.

Appearance: Roland stand's at eye level with the largest of his comrades. His armor is almost completely singed black, attesting to his use of heat based 
weaponry for millennia. Rarely does he remove his helmet, but when he does, his face is a mess of decaying flesh. His neck and right eye have been replaced with bionics, attesting to a misfire of his former weapon, a Combi-Plasma. Horns protrude from his helmet, with a chaos symbol affixed to the middle of its forehead. Adorning his armor are grizzly trophies of enemies vanquished; a necklace of melta-singed jawbones, the finger of an Ultramarine (the only thing left after falling victim to a melta-bomb blast) as well as the scalps of several long haired Imperial officers.

Personality: Singular in his purpose, Roland is very straight forward in battle. Even in the midst of a Chaotic rage, he is able to accurately and devastatingly maneuver the fires of his squad to best effect the situation for his fellow Iron Warriors locked in close combat. Out of combat, he is respectful of his superiors, venerating them, but always watching his own back. Known to shout insane gibberish and scathing curses at his foes, he has halted many an Imperial Guard charge dead in its tracks, leaving them completely open for the death that awaits them at the hands of his squads bolter and melta weaponry.

Having been known to anchor the firing line of his squad at the hottest point of conflict, Roland does not fear death. This may be due to insanity, or his belief that upon his death he may be reincarnated as an even deadlier tool of the Dark Gods. Regardless, this stalwart attitude has served him and his squad well in the past millennia, breaking countless infantry and armor advances through sheer grit and concentrated melta fire.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey, life has struck again. So I'm not going to be able to participate in this RP. Sry


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I would put a character up (because its chaos) but I'm more of a world eaters sort of guy and none of the champions really appeal to me...


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Pah, silly World Eaters! Iron Warriors are the shizznit! D=

And yes Warsmith, I want to take the 'Chosen Champion' slot. Profile will be coming later this evening.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Excellent profile, Therizza. Approved. :good:

Don't worry Ragnar, there will be other opportunities. Plus after this RP finishes I plan to take the characters further and maybe add some more.

Alistor, as long as you submit the character sheet by tonight I'll make sure you get to play the chosen champion. After that you have to fight for it :sarcastichand:


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

*Ezkaton the Calculator*

*Name:* Ezkaton the Calculator

*Class:* Chosen Champion

*Equipment:* Lightning Claw & Bolt Pistol

*Appearance:* In truth, Ezkaton could barely be recognised as human. His legs, left arm and half of his head have been replaced with bionics and various other mechanical modifications and augmentations. What little can be seen of his flesh appears cut up and re-stitched and is a sickly, oily yellow colour. His right eye has been replaced with a black optic orb from which a dark red light glows, navigating his vision. His left eye is completely missing, as is half of his head. In it’s place is a horrific series of darkened metal plates, wires and devices. In place of an eye is a circular black lens with a shallow red glow emanating from it. Around this lens, engraved in to the metal and highlighted within it’s recess with the dark brown tones of dried blood, is the eight pointed star of chaos. Ezkaton’s mouth is covered with a breathing apparatus. From the grills either side of this breathing piece blows a sickly yellow mist with every deep breath Ezkaton makes. His armour is a dulled steel, coated in a sickly brown wash of dried blood from the massacres his traitorous legion have committed over the centuries of their grim existence. His left arm, which is completely mechanical, ends not with a simple metal fist but in a razor sharp claw, baring four hooked cybernetic digits. Through this grim mechanism, electricity flows sporadically and wildly and would cause great shock damage to anyone whom the claw would grasp.

*Personality:* Ezkaton is mechanical not just in body but in mind too, earning him the moniker ‘the Calculator’. Inherent from the Iron Warriors Primarch Perturabo, Ezkaton carries a great apathy towards both his own soldiers and his enemies, thinking of his fellow Iron Warriors merely as replaceable components of a machine which can afford to be broken if it does not detract from the overall result of their implementation. He weighs every situation up tactically and logically, trying always to bring about the most productive outcome. He is so set in to a mindset of mathematical warfare and seeing the bigger picture of a battle that he cares nothing of his own life. War has become so completely impersonal to him that he sees himself as nothing more than another component of the iron machine. In this sense, Ezkaton has no real personality.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Interesting twist for personality, Alistor. Approved k:

Two slots left before chaos reigns!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Pah, silly World Eaters! Iron Warriors are the shizznit! D=


*BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!*


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> *BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!*


*IRON WITHOUT, IRON WITHIN!*


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

*Blood For The Blood God!*

*KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN!

*Know this! What will come to pass is no longer war! It is endless sacrifice in His name. Blood for the Blood God... let the universe drown in it!
+++ Crull, Warlord of theWorld Eaters +++

"Attack" is the only order worth remembering.
_+++ Khârn the Betrayer+++


_


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Severn, the Gate Keeper

Class: Master Havoc

Appearance: Severn, in most respects, is a typical Iron Warrior, however, it is in the few that are not typical that make him unique. Many Warsmiths utilise servo-arms, throwbacks from the great crusade, Severn is adaptable and has built himself an entire servo-harness, based on those used by tech-priest magos and tech-marines. One of the arms fire a combi-bolter, again, built by Severn and grafted onto his servo-harness, the second contains the signum that is his by right of his position as Master Havoc, the other two follow the idea of the mechadendrites common among the adeptus mechanicus, flexible and extremely useful, with a strength that rivals a Space Marine they can help him to carry supplies and have proven deadly in combat, it is a brave man indeed who closes with Severn's havocs and risks his wrath. His face, when revealed from behind his T-bar visor is unusual among his comrades, being completely unscarred, his noble aquiline features containing eyes as hard as iron, apt is the Iron Warrior's motto, "Iron Within, Iron Without"

Personality: Severn is stubborn, but also a siege genius, even by the standards of the Iron Warriors, he has never failed to tear apart enemy fortifications in an assault and he has never lost a fortification of his own to the enemy, hence his nickname, the Gate Keeper. Many a general has sought to attack his defenses, merely for infantry to be cut down and tanks reduced to molten slag, shortly before an artillery barrage is unleashed upon his command squad. They do not live to regret it.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Name:* Tagarius


*Class:* Grand Champion


*Equipment:* Bolt Pistol mounted between the wrist and elbow of his left arm, the weapon is smoothly attached almost as though it has simply grown from the Iron warrior’s armor. Tagarius holds a power sword with an extended blade and a hand and a half grip allowing him to wield it with two hands for added devastation.


*Appearance:* Tagarius is a massive marine. His size comes not only from himself, but from his constantly renewed armor. When he receives enough damage to an area of his armor it is removed and reinforced before being rejoined upon his flesh. This slow steady reinforcement has made the armor bulkier, forcing him to replace pieces of himself to assist his armor. It is unknown how much of his flesh remains beneath the unique armor. The only times the bulky plates are removed are during their working. His face, when exposed, is normally mistaken for some form of bizarre helmet. His entire jaw and left side of his face to the top of his eye has been replaced with metal cybernetics. The skin on the right side of his face has been studded with metal, and in several cases has plates almost grown into it. His right arm features a pair of clamps mounted into the armor. They are normally retracted so that they are slightly visible. When these clamps extend the arm appears to be a mechadendrite clamp around a hand. Both of his feet have extra plates on the sides that act as stabilizers when he halts allowing him to swing his weapon with even more force. Across his armor there are items he has taken from the many foes he has battle. Tagarius does not take skulls but other trophies. Among what he carries are part of a broken laurel, several blood caked golden bolt shells, and part of a shattered cross and skull badge.

*Personality*: Cold and hateful Tagarius always has a twisted scowl. He is stubborn to a fault once he is set in his course of action. When he sets his sites on an objective it has been joked that it is easier to stop a world than halt his advance. On the battlefield he works his hate into every action. He hates the many races for being weak creatures of flesh unwilling to embrace the gift of iron. He kills but not in mindless slaughter, but in a methodical manner. Somewhere deep inside he craves the injuries that only serve to make him stronger in body, and thus in mind.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jackinator and G0arr, excellent profiles. Both are approved.

And so it begins....

Follow the link to begin the seige:
Action: The Seige of Kasyr Fortis

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing how you perfom in the roleplay. The characters you develop now can and may very well be used in the future.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't want to put the stuff into my first post about the landing. I figured I would wait until more people posted. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

I read it and is was just fine and a good start. I'll wait for a few posts to get a sense of where everyone is heading before the first update.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Venac Lectum

Class: Chaos Magos

Appearance: Tall and strong as with all space marines, Venac's armour is painted jet black in mourning of his Primach. His armour carries the Black Legion's symbol, The Eye of Horus in the center of his chest plate. He wears a black cloak embroidered with The Eye of Horus draped over his shoulders and falling to the floor. He has a bolt pistol holstered at his hip. He does not carry his force weapon but creates a weapon from warp matter. This weapon can be of any type, from a tall staff to a war axe.

Personality: Venac is a very majestic sorcerer who does not suffer fools lightly. Many are the warriors who have sought to control him and all failed until Abaddon himself pulled Venac to heel. He delights in battle and chaos, he revels in slaughter and bloodshed and enjoys watching enemies driven mad by his powers and then turning upon their own. He hates those who think they are strong when they are not but detests those who think they are weak when they are strong. He has great respect for those who have become champions through their own might.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm writing up my post now (I always write my posts on MS word before I actually 'post' them on a forum) but before I continue, I just needed to know/wanted to ask...

Can my squad have Terminator Armour or are they stuck with the standard power armour?


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Alistor, standard armor for now. There's a reason I noted progression rates near the squads 

Santaire, you're good to go. Your character will fit in with an upcoming update.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Epidemius, you have 24 hours to post before your slot is forfeited.

Santaire, if you'd like you can take his class if he is removed. Just PM me if you're interested with a character sheet. If not, your magos is still perfectly valid. I'll just advertise the slot again.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

I apologize, but I'm going to have to delay the update until later this week. This is the final week of school for me so I want to make sure all of my finals and work is out of the way before we get this RP into full swing.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Fair dues man, just as long as we know . Good luck for your exams :victory:


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Makes sense Warsmith, I really have to get the update for my RP out anyway.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Uch, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to drop out of this RP. I'm trying to get things sorted with my personal life at the moment and between that and the other RPs I'm involved with, I'm afraid I just can't find time for them all -_-

This does look to be a great RP though and I wish it great fortune!

Sorry again -_-


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

No worries. I'll open up the slot and see if anyone else wants it.


----------

